# German sheperd owners, please help!



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We have a sheperd down at the humane society that I've been working with. He's HUGE! Probably 100 lbs but very sweet. He just came up from a kill shelter in California and he has no training whatsoever. In fact, he mouths hands and even ankles. I can't give him treats without him biting me somewhat hard. He snaps like a 4 month old would. He's got long fur and it's matted and comes out in clumps when I brush him. He also tries to mouth the brush like its a game. I give him treats while I brush him as a distraction but then the treat hand gets beaten up. I'd really like to help him learn not to do this so he can end up going to a good home and not stuck in some yard all by himself as a guard dog, which is probably why he still mouths people. What can I do to help him understand? Yelping and saying "no" are kind of difficult because it does hurt when he bites and half the time he can't hear me over the 20 dogs barking. They say he's about 2.5 years old but I think he's much younger. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Bitter apple on your mouthing hand? Can you take him somewhere on a leash where you might be able to get training time in? 

He's stunning, isn't he...I'm guessing there's something else in there, Aussie or maybe Husky?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Could have lab or golden in him if he's that mouthy/oral.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,
He's a beautiful boy! Definitely looks like he's crossed with something else, perhaps a collie dog or something. I've got 2 german shepherd boys, they can be very mouthy puppies - my 10 month old is quite play bitey still, but they do grow out of it. It sounds like the poor boy hasn't had much training at all. Does he mouth all the time?, or is it mainly when you're brushing him? Gsd's can be a nightmare to groom sometimes, they're very active dogs and don't have much patience to stand still being brushed...they're always 'on the go'. My older boy is 9 and he hates been brushed (which can be a pain as he's a longcoat), if it wasn't for the treats I'd never get anywhere with him lol. My younger boy also isn't a fan of the brushing and also tries to take off with the brush as if it's a game. Maybe if you give him a toy to play with while you're grooming him it might help to distract him? Perhaps something that will stimulate his mind to keep him busy, we're a big fan of the 'kong wobbler' here - or maybe even a squeaky toy? My boys love noisy toys!

Just keep doing what you're doing with him and firmly telling him 'no'. Gsd's are very sensitive dogs (especially the boys), and they usually respond when you tell them 'no' in a stern voice. They love to please their owners and are the most loyal, loving dogs. I'm sure with lots of work you'll get there with him and will find him a great home. They can be mature in lots of ways, but still act like giant pups - my 9 yr old bounds around like an 8 week old puppy still  The bitter apple spray on your hand is also a great idea!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for the advice! He didn't bite the brush at all today because I had treats which was a big improvement. And he doesn't seem to mind that too terribly. Next I'm going to attempt a bath and clipping those ears! I might take him to a pen just to work with that. I love the bitter apple idea. Hopefully that will help him understand to take just the treat and not the hand. His tail makes me think husky or maybe malamute because of his size. It's super fluffy, he's also very thin but very lengthy. He's as tall as me, 5'8", when he jumps up.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

He's a beautiful boy!

I don't have experience with GSD, but we did foster a very large Great Pyrenees / Border Collie mix that was like that. The people who had him had run upon some very hard times, and I don't think he had ever been very well fed. I even suspected he may have gone without food for long periods of time. It took several weeks, but once he realized that he was going to be fed and taken care of, his treat aggression stopped completely. I believe the poor boy thought every bite might be his last.

How long has he been at the shelter?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He came in June 17 I believe. He's pretty thin under all that fluff. He probably had 30 Zukes peanut butter minis today so hopefully that fattens him up  we'll spend more time together next week and hopefully he's making progress then still. If I didn't already have 2 of my own and no money I would love to take him home.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is gorgeous. He sounds like he is acting like a GSD puppy. Mine was very mouthy until we got him a playmate. Once he had a playmate, he stopped chewing on me and my clothes. We lost his playmate to an accident, and within a few days he was chewing on me again until we brought him home another puppy. This was when he was 18 months old.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> He is gorgeous. He sounds like he is acting like a GSD puppy. Mine was very mouthy until we got him a playmate. Once he had a playmate, he stopped chewing on me and my clothes. We lost his playmate to an accident, and within a few days he was chewing on me again until we brought him home another puppy. This was when he was 18 months old.


I'm not sure if they've tested him with other dogs yet. He does freak out when another dog gets walked past his kennel but they all do in one way or another. I'm sure he's not getting enough exercise either. He's too large for most people to walk and I don't think he does well on a leash. If I teach him not to bite my fingers I can treat him on walks. I try not to play favorites so I usually just socialize the dogs in their kennels and do stuff around the facility or grooming. I really love this guy though! It might be the eyes.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Bless you, Katie, for caring for him. Our girl, Subira, is a GSD mix rescue. She is so tender hearted and sensitive. She also has some issues we have been working on. She is loyal to a fault! I hope you are able to work through his issues and find him a deserving home! He is beautiful!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Katie, you're an angel for caring like you do about 'the least of these' 

He's a beautiful boy. Thanks to you he'll eventually find a forever home. Bless you!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I should mention that I truly believe that the reason Subira was even adoptable, was bc of the volunteers who worked with her. (exactly what you are doing). She was very fearful and sensitive so issues arose easily. They worked with her and socialized her to the best of their abilities and we are so very appreciative of that. Or else we would not have been able to welcome her into our home. She still has issues but those seedlings of trust were formed with the volunteers! 
P.S. Subira means "patience". We originally named her this bc she spent six months on death row in her youngest years, in a cement kennel. However, I think now we have all deserved the name!!! And we love her so She is special somehow So THANK YOU FOR YOUR VOLUNTEER WORK!!!


----------

